# إلى مهندسى فحص معدات الروافع



## سليمان1 (6 أغسطس 2009)

إلى جميع مهندسى فحص معدات الرفع جئت ومعى الكثير جداً من المعلومات عن هذا المجال الذى أصبح اليوم له شأنه بين كل المجالات فإلى كل من يرغب فى أى إستشارة أو مادة تعليمية أو أى عرض تقديمى أطلب ما تريد وستجده إن شاء الله وأحب أن ألفت النظر إلى أن أكبر جهة عالمية مؤهلة لمهندسى الروافع هى ال leea 
lifting equipment engineers association
وهى هيئة إنجليزية تعطى دبلومة تشتمل على خمس مستويات ولكم جزيل التحية والشكر


----------



## جابرالمصري (7 أغسطس 2009)

*ndt*

هل مجال ndtيدخل في فحص الروافع
واية الاختبارات الي بتتعمل
وهل فيه اختبارات اخري


----------



## سليمان1 (7 أغسطس 2009)

نعم إختبارات اللحام لا تنفك عن فحص معدات الرفع


----------



## محمد طعيمة (14 أغسطس 2009)

ممكن كتب فى الموضوع او اى تفصيلات اكثر جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## adel63 (6 نوفمبر 2009)

استفسار عن الاوناش العلوية وكيفبة المراجع علية


----------



## mah_g_e (19 أبريل 2010)

اريد اختبارات لاول مستوى(part 1 entry)


----------



## sbaheh_t (21 أبريل 2010)

اذا ممكن اخي القسم الثاني و الثالث من leea وهي Lifting Machines Manual و Lifting Gear General ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## الفلزات (20 مايو 2010)

ممكن تخبرنا عن مستقبل هذا التخصص ، وهل هو مطلوب بشركات البترول ،والمرتبات المتوقعة ؟؟؟
فى انتظار ردكم ،،، وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## khaledmenshawy (14 نوفمبر 2010)

مرفق الرابط للكورس الروافع leea
الانجليزى ومعه ايضا اسئلة الامتحان للجزء الاول
http://http://www.4shared.com/dir/B4nNoY2I/sharing.html


----------



## khaledmenshawy (3 ديسمبر 2010)

اخوانى الاعزاء

مرفق المستوى الثانى lifting gear general-2 الخاص بكورساتleea
ادخل الرابط هذا وارسلت قبل ذلك المستوى الاول
http://www.4shared.com/document/dp7IH7XX/LIFITING-2_2.html


----------



## khaledmanshawy (10 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## kuiy2b56 (7 مارس 2012)

相关的主题文章： http://www.superiorchanel.com chanel outlet http://www.classicchanelselling.com investing in Chanel jewelry is always wise because they use only the highest quality gemstones and precious materials,chanel bags for sale, which almost never loose their value but along the years as the item will stop from being manufactured anymore, can double or even triple in priceA measure of how popular Chanel items can be would be the earrings which quickly sell out in stores Also, it is very important you obtain a written certificate of authenticity on purchase,chanel, which will carry all the details of the jewelry purchased,chanel sale, its value and the stamp of the House of Chanel Simply type the phrase in the search engine, and within seconds you will have many stores to choose from


----------



## خرخوم (8 مارس 2012)

اخي الكريم 
جزاك الله كل خير 

الرابطة رقم واحد لا تعمل ... الرجاء الافادة


----------



## alwancanoon (31 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا اخي ولكن الرابط لايعمل


----------



## bodo2000 (20 يناير 2013)

بعد اذنك يا هندسه الكورسات دى بتتاخد فى مصر ولا واسعاره ايه لو بتتاخد وغير كده وكده هو التخصص ايه اللى مسؤل عن الكلام ده ومنين البدايه لاكلام ده اصلا لان المووع مش اكتف فى جوجل خالص


----------



## Loaikanaan (25 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 
رجاء وضع روابط صحيحة


----------



## يوسف2020 (28 فبراير 2015)

لو ممكن كورس 
(LEEA Part 5 (Runways & Crane Structures


----------



## noar202 (1 مارس 2015)

الاخ العزيز المهندس سلمان ........ الف شكر يااخي على جهودك .. انا شخصيا استفدت من مشاركاتك في مجال فحص معدات الرفع وارجو ان امكن ان تشارك معنا كورسات ال leea ان وجدت لديك وكذلك اي كتب او مراجع عن موضوع عمليات الرفع lifting operation
جزيل الشكر على جهودك


----------



## noar202 (2 مارس 2015)

الجزء الاول LEEA
http://www.4shared.com/rar/mBGQrOxZba/part1_materials.html


----------



## noar202 (2 مارس 2015)

LEEA PART1 QUESTIONS
http://www.4shared.com/rar/r-MDZz0lba/PART1_QUESTIONS.html


----------



## noar202 (2 مارس 2015)

PART2 MATERIALS
http://www.4shared.com/rar/QqOfOzojba/2_MATERIAL_WORD.html


----------



## noar202 (2 مارس 2015)

PART2 QUESTIONS
http://www.4shared.com/rar/JXr7w2Ruce/2_EXAM.html


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (23 مارس 2015)

شكرا جزيلا اخي لمجهوداتك الرائعه


----------



## ابن الديوانية (20 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله خير جزاء


----------

